# Tracking allowed mileage



## Uberguy101 (Dec 4, 2016)

So first question do i have to track all miles driven including personal miles and if so why if im not reporting them? That would be pointless right? Or do i just have to track my business/uber miles?

2nd question
If Im only tracking business miles can i log and track when i star my shift leaveing my house up untill i return to my house ending my shift because im done for the night whether my app is online or offline or strictly only when im loged online, or even more strictly only when im transporting a passenger?

3rd and last question do i have to report every quarter of the year and if so what are the dates? Or just once at the end of the year april 15th?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uberguy101 said:


> So first question do i have to track all miles driven including personal miles and if so why if im not reporting them? That would be pointless right? Or do i just have to track my business/uber miles?
> 
> 2nd question
> If Im only tracking business miles can i log and track when i star my shift leaveing my house up untill i return to my house ending my shift because im done for the night whether my app is online or offline or strictly only when im loged online, or even more strictly only when im transporting a passenger?
> ...


Read through the discussions here for more complete answers from the tax pros, which I am not.

But I think you are okay tracking business miles only, (everything else would be personal anyway, right?) but you need a contemporaneous log showing date, purpose and actual starting and ending odometer readings. This is true whether you claim actual expenses or the standard mileage rate. There is a worksheet that has you figure the percentage of total miles for the year for business and personal use.

If you can actually get pings for trips at your home and go right to the first pickup, my understanding is that you can claim those miles. Some however argue that the miles home from your last drop are not deductible.

Regarding quarterly estimated tax payments, it will depend on how much tax you will owe. If this is a part time gig and you have payroll withholding on a regular job, it may not be necessary. I read in the discussions somewhere that if you expect to show a profit and owe $1000 or more you should be making quarterly payments. The IRS likes to get there money as you earn it. Regular employers pay their payroll taxes the same way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

One interpretation is that if you perform maintenance on your car and home, and have a "room" dedicated to your car... you can claim that room as a home office... and allowing you to deduct it. The rules state that you can deduct all miles driven if you work out of a home office.

However some interpretations see this as being a gross exaggeration of the rules.

There's some vagueness that gets funky.


----------

